# Tree fell down= comb stuck together= dead bees and queen



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

Just did a cutout today that was in the same situation, luckily the tree had only blown down yesterday. Ended up with 8 frames of brood, about 7 lbs of bees, not sure about the queen yet but generally they get squished in those kinds of situations.


----------



## Mrobisr (Mar 10, 2012)

Had same situation with a cotton wood yesterday. Lots of bees, but not much brood very small hollow. Don't know if I got the queen or not, but I will donate a frame from another hive if necessary.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Edaw, I think part of this is weather related. If you had encountered the same situation last year I think you would have found lots of bees. This has been a very slow build up.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I've done this dozens of times, mostly at the insistence of the homeowner who wants me to "save the bees...you know they're dying." 

My success rate lately has been poor, largely due to SHB. The stress on the colony is a recipe for attracting SHB and it's not long before any cut out becomes slimed.

In the economy of time, I find it easier to vacuum the remaining bees and toss them in a new hive back home. I often give a frame of open brood to if they want to make queen cells. All the comb is cut out and tossed in a tub. When I get home, I lay out the comb on the grass to be robbed out. Any excess brood is discarded. This method greatly elevates my success.

Grant
Jackson, MO https://www.createspace.com/4111886

.


----------

